# Kindle Fire 8 connects to wifi then drops off, after fully booted



## Floss2864

Hi my father of 80 years of age has a kindle fire 8 and it's been working fine since xmas, but now when he turns it on, it connects to wifi for a few seconds but then connection just disappears, after a message pops up saying boot up complete, then connection is lost. Other things in the house connect no problem i.e. phones lap tops and another kindle. Any advise would be much appreciated TIA.


----------



## Couriant

Welcome @Floss2864! I am not entirely sure about the boot up complete message, but try removing the wireless network information, restart the kindle, then reconnect:

*Forget a Wi-Fi Network*

You can tell Kindle to forget the Wi-Fi network you're connected to so that your Kindle doesn't connect to it automatically in the future.

To forget the Wi-Fi network that you're connected to, follow these steps:

1. While connected to the network that you want to forget, press the Home button, then press
the Menu button.

2. Navigate to "Settings" by moving the 5-way controller down, then press the 5-way controller
to select.

3. Select "view" next to "Wi-Fi Settings" to display a list of detected Wi-Fi networks. You may have to wait a moment as your Kindle detects networks in range. The Wi-Fi network you are currently connected to displays the word "forget" next to it in the list of available networks.

4. Choose "forget" to disconnect from the network.


----------



## Floss2864

Couriant said:


> Welcome @Floss2864! I am not entirely sure about the boot up complete message, but try removing the wireless network information, restart the kindle, then reconnect:
> 
> *Forget a Wi-Fi Network*
> You can tell Kindle to forget the Wi-Fi network you're connected to so that your Kindle doesn't connect to it automatically in the future.
> 
> To forget the Wi-Fi network that you're connected to, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. While connected to the network that you want to forget, press the Home button, then press
> the Menu button.
> 
> 2. Navigate to "Settings" by moving the 5-way controller down, then press the 5-way controller
> to select.
> 
> 3. Select "view" next to "Wi-Fi Settings" to display a list of detected Wi-Fi networks. You may have to wait a moment as your Kindle detects networks in range. The Wi-Fi network you are currently connected to displays the word "forget" next to it in the list of available networks.
> 
> 4. Choose "forget" to disconnect from the network.


Thanks for your answer but we've tried this, still the same problem,


----------



## plodr

I don't usually look in this section but today I had some time. 
Two things to check: 1. Be sure airplane mode is not on
2. You have a choice of 2.4GHz and 5GHz Wi-Fi bands, make sure it is not trying to use a band that is not supported on your router.
I don't own a Kindle so I can't tell you where you'd look for these settings.


----------



## Couriant

If this Kindle doesn't work on another network, then I suspect a hardware issue. If this was a christmas gift, then it should still be under warranty and I would suggest contacting Amazon Kindle for further troubleshooting: 1 (888) 280-4331 (US)


----------

